# front rotors for ga15 b14



## lucino (Mar 7, 2003)

i want to order some drilled rotors from stillen for the front of my b14. the problem is the front discs on my car measure 9 1/8 inches and i believe stillen has a rotor that is 9.65 inches . does anyone have any info on the different rotor sizes. my b14 is a jdm one. or if stillen haas a rotor that is 9.1 inches(9 1/8 inches)


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

lucino said:


> i want to order some drilled rotors from stillen for the front of my b14. the problem is the front discs on my car measure 9 1/8 inches and i believe stillen has a rotor that is 9.65 inches . does anyone have any info on the different rotor sizes. my b14 is a jdm one. or if stillen haas a rotor that is 9.1 inches(9 1/8 inches)


It's the difference between regular Sentra and SE-R rotors. The B14 SE-R rotors are just slightly larger in diameter (no thicker though). They should fit if you just stick them in your current braking setup.


----------

